# Mudd creek hunting club



## dieseldan (Apr 25, 2017)

Mudd creek hunting club, centre Alabama and they also have land in Ellijay GA. Checking to see if anybody has any details on it. Me and a good friend of mine are looking at joining. Anything would be appreciated.

Thank you!


----------

